# Transmission Problem?



## juliani91 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have a 2012 LS 1.8L. The other day it started to give me trouble when I pressed the gas pedal. It will just run to the first or second rpm, but then suddenly it just won't accelerate anymore not even on reverse.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5WA-jSRfEk






Any suggestions or information about this type of problem would be of great help.

Thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Transmission fluid leaks are not uncommon with these. 

That kind of behavior could be low or incorrect fluid level (look around transmission cooler lines, axle seals, or the transmission half gasket), or total internal transmission failure.


----------

